# Black reload rta!



## RynoP (2/3/18)

Im looking for a black reload rta where can I get one?


----------



## joeman187 (2/3/18)

The vape industry @Naeem_M


----------



## RynoP (2/3/18)

I got the mod I wanted. now i want the RTA i want!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## joeman187 (2/3/18)

RynoP said:


> I got the mod I wanted. now i want the RTA i want!
> View attachment 124431


U won't go wrong with the reload... It's phenomenal.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (2/3/18)

Yup. The Reload beats everything else.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RynoP (2/3/18)

I would like to get one in Pretoria. I have only seen a silver one


----------



## joeman187 (2/3/18)

RynoP said:


> I would like to get one in Pretoria. I have only seen a silver one


Silver black and gold are the 3 colours available 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## joeman187 (2/3/18)

RynoP said:


> I would like to get one in Pretoria. I have only seen a silver one


Check vape hyper 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## joeman187 (2/3/18)

RynoP said:


> I would like to get one in Pretoria. I have only seen a silver one


That's mines






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RynoP (2/3/18)

@joeman187 they are sold out unfortunately. I work in Centurion during the day and stay in pretoria


----------



## RynoP (4/3/18)

Still looking for a black reload rta around PTA


----------



## Nailedit77 (5/3/18)

RynoP said:


> Still looking for a black reload rta around PTA


https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/products/authentic-reload-postless-24-rta


----------



## RynoP (5/3/18)

Thanx If i have to I will probably take a drive out there tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (5/3/18)

Try the @The eCigStore he's got plenty stock bro!


----------

